# Anyone live in Raymond Terrace NSW?



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

We've just gotten back from a great weekend away in Port Stephens NSW and we loved it so much (been before and loved it then too!) that we're considering moving there.

I was just wondering if anyone here lives in the area?

Take care all

Rach xxxx


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

No-one??

Oh well - I have spoken to a friend of a friend who says her friend lives there (god its like a soap opera isnt it!! ) and apprently it isnt a bad area but there are areas close by....like Lemon Tree Passage & Melowie which are much nicer and the housing costs etc are the same........so we're going to look into that


----------

